

New platform for deploying, managing, and scaling PHP apps - nslater
http://orchestra.io/

======
cagenut
graphic designer's delight website, check. PDF press release, check. hi-res
logo graphics, check. custom framework, check. hacker news post, check.
platform details about the platform product of a platform service provider
company... we'll get to that.

cart<-horse

~~~
EamonLeonard
Thanks for the comment :) We've just started marketing our product today, yes
it is light on technical details right now, but we'll be improving that over
the coming weeks. Cheers.

------
frsandstone
No email validation? Come on guys...You accepted my blank string.

~~~
davidcoallier
There I've added it for you. It's nothing elegant but should validate most
entries, other bogus entries are filtered and sent straight to /dev/null ;)

~~~
Terretta
something+something@gmail.com _is_ a valid email address.

Pet peeve: sites telling me to put in a valid email address when I already
did.

(You're collecting addresses. You'll validate them by mailing to them. If
someone doesn't put it in right, they won't get mailed. That's fair. If they
do put it in right, but you reject it, that's not fair.)

------
kijinbear
Nice landing page, but you should fix your web fonts.

<http://imgur.com/kyzBF> (FF 3.6 and Chrome on Win 7)

------
Mikushi
As i did with PhpFog, i'll keep an eye on this projects. Good luck to you
folks, we really need some good equivalent to Heroku for PHP.

~~~
dawie
I really need something like this!

------
long
On the homepage, the parallax effect that happens when you move the mouse
isn't very smooth - I think you should get rid of it.

